# Schutzhund/Protection: age to start a puppy?



## RoxyGirl2012 (Dec 21, 2012)

At what age do you get your pup started in Schutzhund/Protection work? 

Does anyone know of good contacts or clubs or groups near Sacramento, CA where I can get more information?

Also, where do you get the equipment? On-line stores? Stores near Sacramento?

:help:


----------



## Vhyran (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi there! 

I started with Wega since I got him from the breeder at an age of 8 weeks.

I bought my equip online right from the Ray Allen store and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't live up there but a quick google search found this:

Home Page

You can probably find more if you look up clubs in your county.


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

This is something that I have wondered as well, so great question


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Get a hold of Joel Monroe. 

Way Out West Schutzhund Club

Heads and shoulders above.. Helper, trainer. competitor. Knows dogs, knows how to train and reads dogs.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Check out some clubs now while you're waiting on your puppy. This is the perfect time to set your dog up for success. Check out the club recomended. I have heard great things about it. Also here is a list of clubs. USA - Northwest Region Clubs Talk to True Haus as well. They may have some ideas or places for you to look into. Good luck and again do your homework now before you have the puppy.


----------



## Ronin864 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Get a hold of Joel Monroe.
> 
> Way Out West Schutzhund Club
> 
> Heads and shoulders above.. Helper, trainer. competitor. Knows dogs, knows how to train and reads dogs.


I have researched and contacted WOW, They are very helpful and friendly to newcomers. They respond quickly to emails too. (which i appreciated) I will be joining them as soon as my pup is old enough. They have a puppy circle where you can bring your pup and have fun and get a little instruction on how to prepare your pup. Its an 1 1/2 drive from Sac, but well worth the drive considering some drive 2-3 hours for a good club. I live in Clovis/Fresno area and it is also an 1 1/2 hour drive for me. Maybe I'll see you there someday.


----------



## RoxyGirl2012 (Dec 21, 2012)

What equipment should I get to start my puppy off with?

Where do you get a good puppy harness?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Different clubs have you use different equipment. Personally, I'd wait until you are a MEMBER of a club before you buy anything. There's generally a 3 month period before you're voted in (or not). No matter what anyone says, before you're 'official', it's pointless to buy equipment that they use. If you end up having to go to another club, and they don't use that equipment, then you're out that money. (Unless you use it on your own or switch clubs again later) THAT said, I got my agitation harness and collar from Bridgeport.

https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/

I still have them, but not using them now. I'm going to hang onto them anyhow. Luckily, the prices weren't overly high. I'm very happy with the equipment. I think it's well made! Good luck!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

for a baby puppy, you can get a nylon harness in any pet store....no need for a leather until they are a bit bigger....you can also get a 15 foot cotton lead to start off with for a puppy....if you get into training and then want to invest in equipment, there are alot of places to get it...and many much cheaper than Ray Allen who is high, but is used by alot of police departments as they will bill off of purchase orders

Lee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I started mine at 4 months when I brought her home. She did some "puppy obedience/rag work" before that though. Started at about 8ish weeks old.

Use the cheap harness and leads as Lee mentioned - the pups grow way to fast to invest in the good stuff off the bat!


----------

